# Ramadi: Obama's Shame



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2015)

Ramadi was the site of several major battles between the US an AQ and it's offshoots. At the end, local Iraqi cooperation and assistance back by US firepower quelled the Insurgence

"*"Raider" Brigade takes over Ramadi[edit]*
In January 2007, the 1st Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, on its third tour to Iraq, arrived in Ramadi and assumed responsibility from Macfarland's brigade on February 18 at a transfer ceremony at Camp Ramadi. During the ceremony, which was attended by Sheikh Sattar, MacFarland said that his brigade had lost 86 soldiers, sailors and Marines during the 8 month campaign (though the Brigade had spent a total of nearly 17 months in Iraq).[43][44]

In January 2007, Ramadi averaged approximately 35 enemy attacks on US forces per day. Following heavy fighting over an 8-week campaign, which was led by a Task Force commanded by 1st Brigade, 3rd ID, also known as Task Force Raider, attacks in the brigade's area of operations dropped to one or two per day within the city of Ramadi. In the early months of 2007, 3-69 Armor Battalion, in conjunction with two Marine Battalions, along with TF PathFinder was largely responsible for securing Southern and Central Ramadi. By August 2007, Ramadi had gone 80 consecutive days without a single attack on US forces and the 1st BDE, 3rd ID commander commander, Colonel John Charlton, stated, "...al-Qaida is defeated in Al Anbar". However, despite 1-3 ID's effectiveness, insurgents continued to launch attacks on Ramadi and the surrounding areas in the weeks and months to follow. On June 30, 2007, a group of between 50 and 60 insurgents attempting to infiltrate Ramadi were intercepted and destroyed, following a tip from Iraqi Police officers. The insurgents were intercepted by elements of the 1st Battalion, 77th Armor on 30 June 2007 and on 1 July 2007 they were destroyed by elements of Bravo company, 2nd Squad, 1st platoon, 1-18 Infantry Regiment. 1-18 operated out of the Ta'Meem district of Ramadi's western sector. North of Ramadi, elements of 3-69 Armor, whose headquarters had been moved north of Ramadi, engaged elements of al-Qaeda in Iraq who had taken refuge in rural areas north of the city. After several counter-insurgency operations, 3-69 AR Battalion effectively removed Al Qaeda in Iraq from the greater Anbar province. By March 2008, Ramadi, Iraq had become a vastly safer city than it had been only a year before and the number of enemy attacks in the city had fallen drastically. Years later, by mid 2012, Ramadi remained far safer than it had been since 2003.[45][46][47]

*Iraqi Police Development Played a Key Role in Tribal Engagement Strategy[edit]*
One major shortcoming in the efforts to wrest control of Ramadi from the insurgency was the failure of the Iraqi Police to effectively combat the insurgency. As part of the Tribal Engagement Strategy, Ready First developed and implemented a plan to quickly recruit, train, and employ Iraqi Policemen on the streets of Ramadi. COL MacFarland, and LTC James Lechner, Deputy Brigade Commander, successfully developed an Iraqi Police recruiting, training, and employment plan that was implemented by HHC, 2-152 Infantry (Mech), an Army National Guard unit that lived in Iraqi Police Stations and Combat Outposts conducting daily patrols and clearing operations with their counterparts. HHC, 2-152 Infantry, also known in Ramadi as "the 152nd", or the Police Transition Team (PTT) Company would provide the Iraqi Police in Ramadi with the leadership and oversight that proved crucial in re-establishing a police presence in Ramadi to ensure insurgent forces did not return to neighborhoods that had been secured. Consequently, the success of the Iraqi Police program in Ramadi convinced the Ramadi populace that their government could effectively provide for their security needs, a critical element of defeating the insurgency. The 152nd PTT Company's Iraqi Police efforts began in October 2006 and would continue through the departure of Ready First and into the tenure of 1st Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division until the 152nd departed in October 2007. The 152nd was responsible for recruiting, training, and conducting patrols with hundreds of Iraqi Police, and opened several new Iraqi Police stations in the city of Ramadi."

Battle of Ramadi 2006 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

here's Ramadi today


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 26, 2015)

Go over there and fight them Frank.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Go over there and fight them Frank.



Obama lost Ramadi


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Go over there and fight them Frank.
> ...


Seems to me Iraqi's lost Ramadi.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2015)

Ramadi, the shame of the Bush neo-cons and the Sunni army.  The first never planned for the fall of Iraq and the second won't fight for their country.  Bring our troops home and send our neo-cons, their supporters and their families to permanent exile in Iraq.


----------



## Decus (May 26, 2015)

Obama's assessment of ISIS was that they were a JV team - Obama was so very wrong.

Obama said he has a strategy to defeat ISIS - from all evidence it is proving to be a failure. 

Maybe Obama should trying to pretend that he is the "smartest man in the room".

.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 26, 2015)

Decus said:


> Obama's assessment of ISIS was that they were a JV team - Obama was so very wrong.
> 
> Obama said he has a strategy to defeat ISIS - from all evidence it is proving to be a failure.
> 
> ...


Yes they've taken over a shitload of sand.  We're all doomed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2015)

Doesn't matter what BHO is or is not.  The Sunnis, assholes, will not fight.  Our troops should not fight.  Send the neo-cons and their supporters and families into permanent exile in Iraq.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ramadi, the shame of the Bush neo-cons and the Sunni army.  The first never planned for the fall of Iraq and the second won't fight for their country.  Bring our troops home and send our neo-cons, their supporters and their families to permanent exile in Iraq.



Read the fucking OP first, then comment


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ramadi, the shame of the Bush neo-cons and the Sunni army.  The first never planned for the fall of Iraq and the second won't fight for their country.  Bring our troops home and send our neo-cons, their supporters and their families to permanent exile in Iraq.



"By August 2007, Ramadi had gone 80 consecutive days without a single attack on US forces and the 1st BDE, 3rd ID commander commander, Colonel John Charlton, stated,* "...al-Qaida is defeated in Al Anbar"*.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ramadi, the shame of the Bush neo-cons and the Sunni army.  The first never planned for the fall of Iraq and the second won't fight for their country.  Bring our troops home and send our neo-cons, their supporters and their families to permanent exile in Iraq.
> ...


80 days?  Last I checked, Ramadi has now gone _several years_ without a single attack on US forces.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2015)

The OP is screwed up, Frank.  The US had no plan for the fall of Iraq, and everything has happened because of that.  The Sunni army won't fight.  Our soldiers can't win the damn war without the Sunni army's willingness to fight.  Bring our soldiers home, and send you and yours to permanent exile in Iraq.


----------



## Decus (May 27, 2015)

Decus said:


> Obama's assessment of ISIS was that they were a JV team - Obama was so very wrong.
> 
> Obama said he has a strategy to defeat ISIS - from all evidence it is proving to be a failure.
> 
> ...



From Obama's support of the Arab Spring with the removal of Gaddafi and Mubarek to his "strategy" to deal with ISIS; the evidence is that he has been wrong on every count. White House spin aside it is becoming clear that Obama doesn't have a plan:

_"Now events may be forcing a rethink. The Obama administration is taking “an extremely hard look” at its approach, in the words of an unnamed official who declared in the wake of the fall of Ramadi: *“You’d have to be delusional not to take something like this and say ‘what went wrong, how do you fix it and how do we correct course to go from here?’”*

 Robert Gates, the former US defence secretary, put it even more bluntly:* “We don’t really have a strategy at all. We’re basically playing this day by day.”* The urgent delivery of new anti-tank missiles for the Iraqi army has been one short-term response. But larger military and political questions are still unanswered."

Seizure of Palmyra and Ramadi by Isis reveal gaping holes in US jihadi strategy World news The Guardian

._


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2015)

The question is not if the US strategy to defeat ISIS has failed. The question is if there is a strategy to defeat ISIS.

The three steps the US wants to take to defeat ISIS US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

When the strategy was published by the US government, it said it would need 3 years until ISIS is defeated. Was Saddam Hussein defeated in three years or Gadaffi?
That was enough for me to know. The true strategy the government follows is to control its baby ISIS´ independent existence with a carrot-and-stick policy. Where the US does not want ISIS to attack, it bombs ISIS. Where it wants ISIS to attack, it drops supplies. The Iraqis say that the US bombings at the frontiers with the Iraq government are "not so precise" like the bombings in the Kurdish regions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2015)

The answer to all questions is this: we are not going great guns back into Iraq.

Either the Iraqis save themselves or not.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The answer to all questions is this: we are not going great guns back into Iraq.
> 
> Either the Iraqis save themselves or not.


But wouldn´t it be the first time the US would indeed do what it claims to do each time a country gets reduced to ashes?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all questions is this: we are not going great guns back into Iraq.
> ...


I know English is not your first language, so try it again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 27, 2015)

Obama's handling of Iraq is like the NYC mayor disbanding the police and declaring the war on crime over after a week with no murders. The US forces fought hard and sacrificed much to win and maintain the peace. 

I happen to believe that Obama is not a stupid man and was not clueless about the inevitable outcome of withdrawing the US forces. He switched sides and drew down the force for good in the area, leaving it wide open for evil to take over


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2015)

Frank, I believe for several reasons you are increasingly emotionally unbalanced.

The Iraqis have to fight if they are going to be free of ISIS.  We can't do it for them.

And the American people will not permit another large war in our lifetimes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 27, 2015)

Obama switched sides and threw his support to AW and ISIS. He threw Ramadi wide open for his Jihadist brothers and AQ stepped into the vacuum. With training and logistical support, the Iraqis would have learned to defeat the jihadists. Now its all for naught, all the soldiers and Marines who sacrificed so much to defeat evil were betrayed by their CinC.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The answer to all questions is this: we are not going great guns back into Iraq.
> 
> Either the Iraqis save themselves or not.



You're right about that

Clearly, Obama won't take away any of the real estate he handed ISIS, so this is all moot until we get a POTUS who does not stand with AQ and ISIS


----------



## Roadrunner (May 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ramadi was the site of several major battles between the US an AQ and it's offshoots. At the end, local Iraqi cooperation and assistance back by US firepower quelled the Insurgence
> 
> "*"Raider" Brigade takes over Ramadi[edit]*
> In January 2007, the 1st Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, on its third tour to Iraq, arrived in Ramadi and assumed responsibility from Macfarland's brigade on February 18 at a transfer ceremony at Camp Ramadi. During the ceremony, which was attended by Sheikh Sattar, MacFarland said that his brigade had lost 86 soldiers, sailors and Marines during the 8 month campaign (though the Brigade had spent a total of nearly 17 months in Iraq).[43][44]
> ...


Obama has no shame.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

There is a force of evil in the Middle East. It was defeated in Al Anbar, but not eliminated. It steered clear of US Army, Air Force and Marines and directed its attention elsewhere. Once Obama switched sides and removed the forces for good that were keeping evil at bay, evil was free to move into Al Anbar. 

That's the story of Ramadi


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Ramadi was the site of several major battles between the US an AQ and it's offshoots. At the end, local Iraqi cooperation and assistance back by US firepower quelled the Insurgence
> ...



It's not about shame or smarts, Obama switched sides and is supporting ISIS and Al Qaeda


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2015)

Anyone who thinks BHO supports ISIS etc is starkers.

Any such talk is seen as loony talk similar to JBS or the Christian dominionists or Westboro Baptist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone who thinks BHO supports ISIS etc is starkers.
> 
> Any such talk is seen as loony talk similar to JBS or the Christian dominionists or Westboro Baptist.



So maybe Obama is just really naive and stupid?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks BHO supports ISIS etc is starkers.
> ...


He may be.  He is not a traitor.


----------



## tinydancer (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ramadi, the shame of the Bush neo-cons and the Sunni army.  The first never planned for the fall of Iraq and the second won't fight for their country.  Bring our troops home and send our neo-cons, their supporters and their families to permanent exile in Iraq.



It's complete and utter bullshit that the Iraqis haven't been fighting for their country. 

And fuck off with "bring our troops home". You already did that and THAT'S why it's FUBAR'D in Iraq.

Oh and a special note. The administration in their wisdom working with the new PM of Iraq have resisted allowing  Shia militias to fight in Sunni territory.

Because....are you fucking ready.....they've been afraid of sectarian violence. 

How's that for complete mother trucking idiocy? Now the Shia have just said fuck you and are going to go and take back Ramadi. 

* Shia Militia Move To Retake IS-Held Ramadi *
The United Nations says nearly 25,000 people have fled the city after Islamic State fighters gained total control on Sunday.

Shia Militia Move To Retake IS-Held Ramadi


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2015)

Your loud and silly language does not reinforce anything, td, except that geo-politics is not your strong suit, anymore than it is for PC. 

We can't keep 400 thousand pair of boots, our military and contractors included, on the ground in Iraq.

We can't win for the Iraqis if the Sunni-dominated army won't fight their co-religionists in the west and won't work with the Shi'ite militias.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your loud and silly language does not reinforce anything, td, except that geo-politics is not your strong suit, anymore than it is for PC.
> 
> We can't keep 400 thousand pair of boots, our military and contractors included, on the ground in Iraq.
> 
> We can't win for the Iraqis if the Sunni-dominated army won't fight their co-religionists in the west and won't work with the Shi'ite militias.



Stop sucking up for Obama. He fucked up Ramadi.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your loud and silly language does not reinforce anything, td, except that geo-politics is not your strong suit, anymore than it is for PC.
> ...


So you believe.  The fuck up began with Bush's invasion.  The neo-cons thought we would turn Iraq into a ME Arkansas, a stable ally of the USA.  Loony thought.


----------



## tinydancer (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your loud and silly language does not reinforce anything, td, except that geo-politics is not your strong suit, anymore than it is for PC.
> 
> We can't keep 400 thousand pair of boots, our military and contractors included, on the ground in Iraq.
> 
> We can't win for the Iraqis if the Sunni-dominated army won't fight their co-religionists in the west and won't work with the Shi'ite militias.



Oh bite me 

I think you could spare some from other locations 'mmmmkay?

Bottom line there should have been a greater effort to renegotiate the troop withdrawal and keep the region as stabilized as possible with US troops remaining in IRAQ.

Bottom line Obama should never have been so hell bent for leather on removing Assad that he allowed the rise of ISIS and assisted in the funding and supplying of weaponry to so called "rebels" who were in fact nothing more than non Syrian mercenaries who had not a problem at any given time working with either Al Nusra (AQ) or ISIS and passing on armaments. 

It's so FUBAR'D now because of Obama's horrid ME policies.

Now tell me you couldn't afford to have some troops in Iraq?






I mean come on Jake. Take a look at Japan alone.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You Dems and Obama apologists keep mentioning Bush as if that absolves Obama for his fuck ups. Out troops controlled Ramadi, not Bush not Obama.  Ramadi was stable and AQ was defeated in Al Anbar when it was entrusted to Obama. HE decided to abandon the region, not Bush; Obama decided to abandon the region.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your loud and silly language does not reinforce anything, td, except that geo-politics is not your strong suit, anymore than it is for PC.
> ...


You don't listen.  We can't afford what we have deployed through the world.

Iraq: 400,000 competent troops are necessary just to hold down the violence.  The American voter will not permit even a 1/4th of as a permanent commitment to Iraq.  You really don't get it.  The neo-cons and their policies have been failing for a long time.

We keep troops in South Korean and Ukraine as a trip wire to keep the Koreans and the Russians at bay.    We keep our training, advising, and liaison missions in Europe and North Africa,  We reduced our troop levels in Japan and Okinawa.

We build up or Air and Naval shields and bring most troops homes.  Strengthen the border.  Continue toward energy independence.

That is the way to go.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2015)

Obama has plenty of fuck ups, most of the military and foreign policy ones rooted in Bush's fuck ups.  Get out of Iraq.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake, you can't make up your own version of history and hope to be taken seriously. I posted what actually happened at the Battle of Ramadi. Maybe you should read it before continuing to express your totally incorrect opinion


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 29, 2015)

Decus said:


> Obama's assessment of ISIS was that they were a JV team - Obama was so very wrong.
> 
> Obama said he has a strategy to defeat ISIS - from all evidence it is proving to be a failure.
> 
> ...



Too late if ya ran for President to pretend being the smartest man in a room. Smart people don't want to become President.


----------



## Spare_change (May 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No man is an island,
Entire of itself,
Every man is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thy friend's
Or of thine own were:
Any man's death diminishes me,
Because I am involved in mankind,
And therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; 
It tolls for thee. 

John Donne


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2015)

John Donne was not a military man, and a wonderful poet.

We have no need to conquer the world, and we have not the resources.  We certainly cannot change the ME.  Only the peoples there can do that.

The neo-con path will destroy America if Americans permit it, but we know now they won't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We didn't need 400,000 to secure Ramadi


----------



## Spare_change (May 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> John Donne was not a military man, and a wonderful poet.
> 
> We have no need to conquer the world, and we have not the resources.  We certainly cannot change the ME.  Only the peoples there can do that.
> 
> The neo-con path will destroy America if Americans permit it, but we know now they won't.



Ridiculous. Absolutely insane.

Nobody has proposed that we "conquer the world". You use lies, distortion, and inflammatory rhetoric to try to cover your inhumanity. We can change the ME -- we DID change the ME, until Obama fucked it up. Not only can we --- we have a responsibility to humanity to do it. You sit all happy in your little cocoon, secure in the safety and freedom others have given you, and you don't want to get off your cowardly ass and help somebody else. Fuck 'em - let 'em die, right? Who gives a damn about those people, anyway? After all they're just Muslims, right? 

I have no idea how the neo-con path will destroy America --- I only see gutless liberals like you who are unwilling to put their ass on the line to help innocents escape the insanity of tyranny. You must be proud every night - do you ever think about all those little kids who died because of your actions? Do you ever ask God for forgiveness because you were too cowardly to stand up and help others?


----------



## Spare_change (May 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Thank you ---- please don't let the inflammatory lies and rhetoric of the left hide the truth from you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2015)

*Jake*: We build up or Air and Naval shields and bring most troops homes.  Strengthen the border.  Continue toward energy independence.

That is the way to go.

*Frank*: We didn't need 400,000 to secure Ramadi.

*Jake*: A deflection.  The American people will not support large numbers of troops being sent back to Iraq.

*Spare_change:  *We can change the ME -- we DID change the ME, until Obama fucked it up.

*Jake*: You, loose_change, keep telling the biggest lie in this thread.  You neo-cons failed in your policy.  The American people are not going to let you do it again.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Jake*: We build up or Air and Naval shields and bring most troops homes.  Strengthen the border.  Continue toward energy independence.
> 
> That is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Iraq was lost during a time of Democrat leadership....................

Under this leadership, we sat idle by as ISIS took much of Northern Iraq...............Only reacted under pressure to Genocide there in the North.................Under the withdrawal, not even intel capabilities were left behind...............While the Iraqi's have failed miserably on the battle field..............Our current leadership allowed areas to be taken that cost American Blood...............This from the surrender monkeys who said the surge would never work..................People like Reid who said the WAR IS LOST............................Like the Asshats from Moveon who displayed the ads General BeTrayUs................

Later to become the go to guy under Obama.................Later discarded after his affair......................

Leadership that attacked Libya...................which is now in ruins.........with Islamic Extremist ruling much of the country....................and Western powers forced to leave.......................

Mali...............a new terrorist stronghold......................

Yemen...............another terrorist ground and we've been ejected from there................

Boko in Nigeria...................

Face it...............we have a Blithering Idiot in Charge now............................The Arab Spring is now out of it's Cocoon...........................It's is now a Regional Caliphate..................Spreading like a Cancer.................Leaving Misery, Death, and Destruction in it's wake...........................

Fought against by neighboring countries...................Fought by France in Mali.......................Fought against by Egypt.......................and others........................

The world needs to stand together against this growing problem......................and stop it in it's tracks regardless of whether or not it means regional war...................................But the world no longer has the back bone to stand against Evil....................

It only stands against the Evil when it has grown and is forced to do so................That day is coming.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

To those that say go fight them...................Neo Con BS..............many people here have served..............................

And if you wish to Serve under the POS YOU ELECTED.................then you fucking do it...................He's the POSTER CHILD of WHY NOT TO ENLIST ANYMORE.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2015)

eagle is screaming in its cage: how adorable.

The problems began before Bush,

his invasion completely messed our ME foreign policy up,

we can't even stabilize all of Iraq without hundreds of thousands of boots on the ground

the Iraqis won't defend their own land

AND

neo-cons, listen up: you are through.  We won't go back into Iraq in our tens of thousands.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle is screaming in its cage: how adorable.
> 
> The problems began before Bush,
> 
> ...


Your right.................we'll ignore the region until we have to send 2 million plus into the region in a regional War...............................

Not a matter of if......................but when..................

It goes on since Carter......................................even before........................

Your position..............................come home and let the whole region and world implode and only act when finally forced to do so...........................


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > eagle is screaming in its cage: how adorable.
> ...


Oh, nonsense.  This is not a high school world geography class, eagle.

My position is that the Iraqis, Kurds, Sunnis, Shi'ites, etc., need to settle this for themselves.  We can aid and train the side that serves our side best.

Increase the AF, Navy, Spec Ops, and strengthen border security as well as anti-terrorist ops will service us far better than going all nutters in the ME.

No, we won't be going back in great numbers.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You are a Naive Fool Mr. Chamberlain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Says the dude who supports Bush's failed policy with which Obama is struggling with and not doing much better.

The American people will not let our admin send Americans in their tens and scores of thousands.  Those days are over.  And the US Senate would never approve such a move now.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It was over the day dumb asses like you elected Obama.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2015)

If the Iraqis don't give a damn, why should Americans?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> If the Iraqis don't give a damn, why should Americans?


Have you been talking to them....................they are saying I don't give a damn that they are still at War and people are still dying.............

Perhaps you were talking to their dead then..................

America gave a damn because these places were paid in blood.....................and given up for a political hack.......................so now even the military doesn't give a damn...................when they work for a chump............................The world doesn't trust Obama............and neither does our military.


It's too late now anyway................the middle east doesn't trust us at all anyway...................so there it is..........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> If the Iraqis don't give a damn, why should Americans?



Did you read the OP? They were working with the US forces.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If the Iraqis don't give a damn, why should Americans?
> ...


More like Bush bought them off...The ME has never trusted us, just like we don't trust them, our mutual existence is upon what we can do for each other....


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Fair enough response..................Still doesn't condone that the current administration did nothing until it was basically too late................


----------



## Publius1787 (Jun 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ramadi was the site of several major battles between the US an AQ and it's offshoots. At the end, local Iraqi cooperation and assistance back by US firepower quelled the Insurgence
> 
> "*"Raider" Brigade takes over Ramadi[edit]*
> In January 2007, the 1st Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, on its third tour to Iraq, arrived in Ramadi and assumed responsibility from Macfarland's brigade on February 18 at a transfer ceremony at Camp Ramadi. During the ceremony, which was attended by Sheikh Sattar, MacFarland said that his brigade had lost 86 soldiers, sailors and Marines during the 8 month campaign (though the Brigade had spent a total of nearly 17 months in Iraq).[43][44]
> ...



Thats "Saddam Mosque." I patrolled passed that mosque a number of times. What a shame.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 8, 2015)




----------

